
How Not to respond to an attack on your company - brandonb
https://medium.com/@awongawong/how-not-to-respond-to-an-attack-on-your-company-29b6825590e7
======
ChuckMcM
I'm not sure who the attack was "for", if you know what I mean. Was it to
discredit the NYT? Or was it to reassure people working at Amazon? Or was it
something to reassure the HR people at Amazon?

I do wonder how it got past the Corporate Communications team. And if it was
unauthorized, well that could lead to some awkward meetings.

